# Video from range visit...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

*Video from yesterday's range trip with friends... No shortage of AR's, I was able to put about 200rds through mine. The new LaRue OBR .308 was fun to shoot as well. Definitely now on my "want" list! Good Times! 



*


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing like a relaxing day at the range with good friends and good firearms. 
Weather looked to be beautiful, too. 
One to remember. :smt023


----------

